
Why Hiring Is So Hard in Tech - kareemm
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/why-hiring-is-so-hard-in-tech-c462c3230017
======
ild
If you want to hire only those with GitHub profiles, no wonder you see
shortage of candidates.

